# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  IBM Cognos Business Intelligence, International Business Machines Corporation (IBM), Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - International Business Machines Corporation (IBM)

ibm.com/products/cognos-analytics

IBM Cognos Business Intelligence on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Presenting IBM Cognos Analytics

Published on Nov 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Self-Service BI with Cognos Analytics

Published on Dec 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Reinvent and re-envision how you see insights with IBM Cognos BI

Published on Feb 4, 2016




> IBM Cognos Analytics is next generation business intelligence that interprets your intent and guides you to faster results. See what both line of business and IT are raving about.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing IBM Cognos Analytics for next-generation business intelligence

Published on Feb 4, 2016




> IBM Cognos Analytics is next-generation business intelligence that offers smarter, self-service capabilities so you can quickly and confidently identify and act on insight.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 1, 2018




> Cognos Analytics continues to improve via a continuous delivery model. New features include improvements to data navigation, compatibility and sharing. Geospatial mapping is a particularly exciting capability, and it will continue to evolve as new data types are supported in the months to come.

----------


## Airicist

Cognos Analytics overview

Published on Apr 24, 2018




> This video presents an introduction to Cognos capabilities and illustrates the User Interface for each.

----------

